# Gnuplot and tetex



## YZMSQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, there:

Recently I wanted to give gnuplot a try to do some plotting work. However, when I try to install it via a package, I find that it has a huge dependency on tetex, which is an optional dependency though. So, what if print/teTeX-base be set as "off" by default, so that installing via a package won't come with that huge stuff? Furthermore, if I decide to install texlive, tetex will be useless for me. Any opinion?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 21, 2011)

Install gnuplot from ports. There you can disable the TeTeX dependency. I do this to prevent conflicts with TeTeX when I install TeXLive.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Seems installing from ports with option TeTex disabled is the only way.


----------

